# How to disable keyless entry?



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Is it possible to switch off keyless entry, I recall a post that mentioned you could do this via the menu but I can not find the post?


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

I don’t think it’s possible on the TT to turn it off in the menu, you can deactivate it each time you leave the car using the method from the manual but it’s a nuisance if you just don’t want to use keyless. I have ODDeleven so plan to have a look around the coding when mine arrives next week as I’d like to permanently disable it


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

Some coding I found which sounds like it works, has been done on a few S models by the sound of it


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

It is a nuisance if you have to deactivate every time you lock the car. I may be imagining it but I do recall someone putting up some screenshots showing where to do this in the menu?


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

ademanuele said:


> It is a nuisance if you have to deactivate every time you lock the car. I may be imagining it but I do recall someone putting up some screenshots showing where to do this in the menu?


It is possible to do this for some Audi models but don’t think this is an option on the TT. If it is, there will an option Vehicle Settings menu called Open with Connivence Key which will need to be unchecked.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

ademanuele said:


> It is a nuisance if you have to deactivate every time you lock the car.


No need to deactivate it every time just when you know the keys will be close and vulnerable to a relay theft. Parked on the drive at home is the obvious example. If you park in town, in a service station or whatever your keys will be miles away from the car and not vulnerable to the relay theft so no need to deactivate it.

Or keep your keys in a faraday pouch or the microwave oven when parked at home. If you do that then no need to deactivate it then either.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just collected my car and dealer said that only one of the keys was a convenience key (the shiny one) but they both seem to open the car? Does anyone know what the difference is between these two keys and whether indeed only one of the keys is a convenience key?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Only one difference : the look...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Erty said:


> Only one difference : the look...


Agree, both work exactly the same afaik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no difference in terms of functionality, while for the different look, I believe it is due to a cost reduction…


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

I just found out how to disable keyless entry on a “ one -time “ basis. 
on page 26 of the owners manual it says

Press the lock button on the convenience key and within 5 seconds touch the sensor on the door handle. 
this will in effect disable the key temporarily. 
wait at least 10 seconds and check to see if it’s worked. 
upon returning to the car you will need to open by pressing the remote. 
Keyless function is restored after that. 

I will try this out tomorrow and provide feedback.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes this does work, would prefer if I could disable permanenfly…


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

mtainkat said:


> I don’t think it’s possible on the TT to turn it off in the menu, you can deactivate it each time you leave the car using the method from the manual but it’s a nuisance if you just don’t want to use keyless. I have ODDeleven so plan to have a look around the coding when mine arrives next week as I’d like to permanently disable it


Let us know if you find a way to do this 👍


----------



## Dave_TTRS (8 mo ago)

vcds ------> long coding -------> door Handle sensors -------> untick Passive exit sensors installed


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Have you tried it? Can't work out the logic for why turning an *exit* sensor off would disable keyless *entry*.


----------



## Dave_TTRS (8 mo ago)

chelspeed said:


> Have you tried it? Can't work out the logic for why turning an *exit* sensor off would disable keyless *entry*.


Yes, I recently retrofitted Keyless entry to my TTRS, as I was having issues with some adaptions causing errors repeatedly, I unticked the door handles/sensors, this made the car revert to keyless GO only.

mid you need any more info I can post some pictures of what needs changing to disable them.


----------

